
Twitter reportedly in talks with Google, Salesforce for potential sale - mariusavram
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/23/13028616/twitter-sale-talks-google-salesforce
======
fcsuper
Google would be a good match, but dangerous to us. Salesforce would be less of
a match, but not so dangerous to us. Salesforce did try to create their own
similar application that never really took off.

